# La Opera mas bella del mundo!



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

La Ópera mas bella del mundo tenia que estar en paris!

Opéra Garnier, fotos de mi viaje a Paris

El interior


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

mas tarde subo mas


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow!, simplemente wow!, esos faroles estan bravazos, son el alma de esa construcción, me gusta esa iluminación a pesar de q se ve con poca luz.
Espero conocer Francia pronto, me fascina Europa.
Es otra cosa.
Mi favorita: la primera foto del segundo post.
Buenas fotos!!


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Precioso!!! tanta belleza en un solo recinto, tenia que ser en Paris, muy bello en verdad...
PD Ojala terminen de restaurar el teatro municipal de lima, y tal vez quede parecido...:banana:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Simplemente impresionante kay:


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Otra tanda...que belleza..eso es arte...muy buenas fotos, todo es tan elegante...
sigo manteniendo las esperanzas de ver el teatro municipal asi de bello...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Por afuera x esta puerta se entra para conocer


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelente thread.
Una de las obras mas emblematicas del eclectisismo.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que hermoso!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sencillamente una Belleza.


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Linda la opera


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Es realmente precioso!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Nose si sea el mas bello pero si que se luce. Es muy hermoso ! Buenas fotos lucho19 !


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Impresionante...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ese teatro se le llama ópera??? o me equivoco, es muy hermoso.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que tal opera.. es una joya.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> A ese teatro se le llama ópera??? o me equivoco, es muy hermoso.


Desde su creacion fue para una opera poco a poco se introdujo el ballet y bueno ahora hay muchas cosas q presentan


----------

